# Finally a good hunt!!!!



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

StackemHigh said:


> We drew second to last
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 ive had some of my best hunts on crappy draws. gotta know were there the birds wanna be!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Duke said:


> Not saying you guys didn't shoot a ringneck, but there is *not* a ringneck in the pile in this picture! If you want another species to add to that impressive bag, you got a better chance of a Black in that bottom right duck. Hard to tell from this pic but does not look like an immature greenhead to me. Great day!


The two on the top middle are 100% drake greater scaup and hen greater scaup. Top right looks to be a drake greater scaup also. There is nothing in that pic of the middle drake scaup that remotely resembles a ringer.

Nice pic either way, but if that middle top bird is a ringer, then all these are ringers and we should not have stopped at 2 per person.










We killed a ringer during the red head smack down this weekend, but didn't bother with a pic. Here is a ringer from a couple years ago. Can't see the bill that great.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

I agree, there isn't a ringer in the pic, regardless it was a good day of hunting. Sorry for highjacking the thread with pics, but it's a good learning experience for newcomers to see actual pics of birds taken while hunting vs book pics. I'll add a couple more for viewing pleasure.
Drake Bills:









3 hen bluebills, drake ringer









Drake ringer, drake redhead


----------

